# Anyone own or ride horeses? :)



## fireflyhaven09 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I was just curious to see if there were any other horse owners on this site, or if anyone rides.

I bought my first horse in October of last year. She's a dark bay Appendix Quarter Horse Mare named Bella and will be turning 22 next month (though she's got the heart and spirit of a 4 year old).








We rescued her because she wasn't wanted since she didn't fit into the program at the barn she was located at. Best $250 ever. She's so full of life and has an amazing personality, and isn't really afraid of anything.

Bella and I ride trails and we love to jump. Recently we competed in a Dressage show at my barn and came in first place in one class and third place for our other! I was and still am so proud of her. :-D


----------



## SpikeMoose (Dec 9, 2012)

What a beautiful girl, and great story! I'm so glad you found each other!
My home is a 250 acre horse farm, and it would take all day to talk about each amazing creature on the farm. There are currently 37 horses, both privately owned and boarded and those that belong to the farm/lesson program. 
My man is a 17 year old thoroughbred gelding named Zeus, that I rescued eleven years ago from a farm that left him out in a field with worms because he was "hot" - aka acted like a young untrained racehorse. I got him and my vet told us to prepare for the worst- he was 500lb's underweight and could barely stand. Now he's chunky, sweet, and amazing to ride! He still takes pleasure in a nice big buck after every cross country jump... Some never grow up! 
I work, ride, and care for all the horses but he'll always have a special place in my heart as my first "officially" all-mine horse. 
We rave everything from imported German dressage horses to 4 y/o off the track rescues who still don't know how to do anything but run. As I type I can see out my window that someone, I won't judge who cough*Dewy*cough, has ripped their blanket off. If I look at the barn from the house I will always discover something new to do! Hehehe


----------



## fireflyhaven09 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thank you! She's my world, that's for sure. I always said I'd never own a mare but when I saw her add on Craigslist, I had to see her. Something clicked with both her and I and that was it... *cue the begging of the husband to let me get her lol* Daniel bought her for me as an early Christmas/Birthday present and she's been mine ever since  Bella used to race, though she's had quite a bit of retraining since her QH-racing days. She still loves going all out at a gallop if I let her, though 

You're so lucky! I'd LOVE to live on a farm like that! My parents own 7.5 acres but they don't have any animals on it. My husband and I are looking to purchase a nice property in the future, but we're just saving up some money for now until we can do so.


----------

